# zeichen/schrift fehlt - gkrellm hddtemp

## pieter_parker

benutze gkrellm mit hddtemp, laeuft soweit. an der stelle wo °C steht sehe ich anstelle dem "°" ein x in einem kaestchen, ich nehme an mir fehlt eine schrift art oder was aehnliches - hat jemmand eine idee ?

----------

## pieter_parker

auch in der console, im nicht-grafischen werden nicht alle zeichen richtig angezeigt

----------

## pieter_parker

was muss ich tun damit es richtig dargestellt wird ?

----------

## Max Steel

Schau mal was locale sagt.

Dann natürlich noch was in deiner /etc/locale.gen drinn steht.

Und als letztes ob nls als USE-Flag aktiviert ist. (am besten global).

----------

## pieter_parker

locale sagt :

```
LANG=

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro
```

in /etc/locale.gen steht :

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

```

in /etc/make.conf steht nichts von "nls" , sollte es ?

----------

## Max Steel

nls hat meines geringen Halbwissens nach etwas damit zu tun, auf alle Fälle sollte es laut http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml#doc_chap3 aktiv sein.

Es aktiviert die "Native Language Support" laut /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

Ansonsten sieht das alles gut aus, bis auf die Tatsache das ich für mich de_DE.UTF-8 verwende:

/etc/locale.gen

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15
```

locale

```
LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.utf8

LC_NUMERIC=de_DE.utf8

LC_TIME=de_DE.utf8

LC_COLLATE=de_DE.utf8

LC_MONETARY=de_DE.utf8

LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.utf8

LC_PAPER=de_DE.utf8

LC_NAME=de_DE.utf8

LC_ADDRESS=de_DE.utf8

LC_TELEPHONE=de_DE.utf8

LC_MEASUREMENT=de_DE.utf8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=de_DE.utf8

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## pieter_parker

hab zum testen bei mir in

/etc/locale.gen

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15
```

auch eingetragen

was muss ich nun tun damit ich das mit diesem utf-8 genauso wie bei dir habe ?

was hast du bei dir in 

/etc/env.d/00user ? bei mir :

```
LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"
```

----------

## pieter_parker

was muss ich tun damit in der konsole (im nicht grafischen) alle zeichen richtig dargestellt werden ?

----------

## Max Steel

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> hab zum testen bei mir in
> 
> /etc/locale.gen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

was muss ich nun tun damit ich das mit diesem utf-8 genauso wie bei dir habe ?

Nachdem du das eingetragen hast müsstest du noch ein locale-gen ausführen.

 *Quote:*   

> was hast du bei dir in 
> 
> /etc/env.d/00user ? bei mir :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wüsste grad nicht das ich sowas überhaupt hab, kann auch nich einfach nachschauen. Ich spiel gleich unter Windoof NFS...

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> benutze gkrellm mit hddtemp, laeuft soweit. an der stelle wo °C steht sehe ich anstelle dem "°" ein x in einem kaestchen, ich nehme an mir fehlt eine schrift art oder was aehnliches - hat jemmand eine idee ?

 

Hm.., ich wüsste nicht das in GKrellM

Celsius als °C dargestellt wird, ich kenne es so das

Celsius schlicht mit einem "C"

Fahrenheit mit einem "F" dargestellt wird,

ist auch so auf der GKrellM Homepage http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html einzusehen.

Es scheint aber auf deinem System generell noch Probleme mit den Schriftzeichen zu geben.

Nutze doch mal die gute Gentoo Dokumentation und richte dein System einheitlich ein.

Wenn dun nun auf UTF-8 Umstellen möchtest:

auch hierzu gibt es sehr viel Dokumentation, zb die Offizielle von Gentoo, oder auch in den Wiki's lässt sich sehr viel hierzu finden.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich bin

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/utf-8.xml

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

durchgegangen und habe das gemacht :

```
/etc/make.conf

  nls

File systems  --->

  -*- Native language support  --->

    <*>   Codepage 850 (Europe)

    <*>   NLS ISO 8859-2  (Latin 2; Slavic/Central European Languages)

    <*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin /etc/localtime

/etc/conf.d/clock

  TIMEZONE="Europe/Berlin"

/etc/env.d/02locale

  LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

  LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8

env-update && source /etc/profile

/etc/locale.gen

  en_GB ISO-8859-1

  en_GB.UTF-8 UTF-8

  de_DE ISO-8859-1

  de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

  de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

locale-gen

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

  KEYMAP="de"

  KEYMAP="de-latin1"

  KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

  Section     "InputDevice"

  Identifier  "Keyboard1"

  Option      "XkbLayout"     "de"

  #Option     "XkbModel"      "pc105"         ##  dies ist für internationale Tastaturen

  #Option     "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"    ##  dies wird für die xterm Eingabe gebraucht

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

  CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

rc-update add consolefont boot

```

gebe ich nun locale ein, sieht das so aus

```
LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

ist das nun soweit richtig ?

ich habe nun im kde das problem das dateinamen die sonderzeichen wie öäü und andere sonderzeichen, nicht richtig angezeigt werden, ich sehe merkwuerdige vierecke, kaestchen und andere symbole - woran liegt das jetzt nun wieder ?

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kriege ich es hin das im kde alles richtig angezeigt wird ?

----------

## pieter_parker

wie bekomme ich im kde alles richtig angezeigt ?

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## pieter_parker

zwei fragezeichen

----------

## pieter_parker

drei fragezeichen

----------

## ScytheMan

Offensichtlich kann dir hier niemand im deutschen Forum helfen, das Thema alle 3 Tage zu bumpen finde ich etwas sinnfrei, so stark frequentiert ist der deutsche Bereich dann nun doch nicht.

Versuch es doch mal hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-13.html

----------

